# Windows XP - MySQL- ODBC Verbindung herstellen. Kein Treiber im ODBC- Datenquellen-A



## Thomas_Jung (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe bereits mit 5 PC´s *erfolgreich * eine MySQL- ODBC Verbindung hergestellt. 

1. Als Admin anmelden
2. mysql-connector-odbc-5.1.8-win32.msi installieren.
3. Im ODBC- Datenquellen - Administrator installierten MySQL ODBC 5.1 Treiber auswählen u.s.w .... klappt alles einwandfrei.

Möchte jetzt das gleiche mit PC Nr. 5 machen.

*Es wird aber kein  MySQL ODBC 5.1 Treiber im ODBC- Datenquellen - Administrator
angezeigt. *

In der Registrierungs-Editor (Regedit) werden die Einträge erstellt.

Probiere das ganze jetzt schon 1/2 Tag. 

Kann jemand helfen?

Gruß Thomas


----------

